

LingPipe - A tool kit for processing text using computational linguistics - unwantedLetters
http://alias-i.com/lingpipe/

======
arethuza
Looks pretty nice.

However, the "startup" license model at $9,500 a year really should give
better support than "10 emails".

Would be nice if this was offered as an online service - especially if the
price point was a lot lower.

------
abeppu
Even if you don't use their product, the LingPipe blog is still worth reading.

------
flog
Can HN recommend any cheaper (free) alternatives for a startup?

~~~
kranner
If you like python, try NLTK <http://www.nltk.org/>

~~~
viraptor
Quickly looking through the javadoc, I can't see anything from LangPipe that's
not available in NLTK. NLTK was really fun to use in my project... It's not
always nice to look at its internals (in many places it was written by people
who know more about NLP than about programming) but even that isn't terrible.

So yes - one more vote for NLTK.

